# Any tips for joining the union in Arizona?



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You have a major leg up I'd just remember you're still the new kid so just like your first day, listen to instructions, demonstrate good work habits, ask intelligent questions, listen very carefully to the answers, expect to learn a new way of doing things, might run a much tighter ship than you're used to, and might be a while before you're doing the good stuff. 



Georgi74 said:


> So I went to trade school, worked as an electrician for 2 years, I would say I'm almost a junior mechanic but just don't know some codes when it comes to commercial work, iv done total residential work from the ground up wiring, devicing, troubleshoot, alterations and a good amount of commercial work in terms of retrofitting old warehouses from the NYC terminal produce market place, building cement factories, offices, apartment buildings, laying EMT, rigid, galvanized pipe, all sorts of commercial work but I always worked with a mechanic and I can perform the Job perfectly under the suprivison of an mechanic, it was all non union BTW. So I'm joining local 640 IBEW in Arizona Phoenix and I'll be starting as an apprentice from the ground up , any tips or something ? Im really nervous I don't want to fk anything up or hold anyone back, any tips u guys can give me? Like attitude, work ethnic, speed, all that. I would say I'm very focused and serious but is there something in particular I need to know about joining unions or being part of the team or what I should brush up on? It's all commercial obviously, thanks I really appreciate it, I don't want to fk up my future or make myself look bad. Thanks


----------

